# Where can I order cutom build in overflow box



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I need something like this . probably there are several sizes available for sale and I do not need custom one



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

Go to aquatic kingdom. I got mine there. Kinda pricey


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

You may also be able to get them at NAFB.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

You could probably buy a sheet of plastic/acrylic/plexiglass, cut it yourself and glue it with silicone. I bet you can find instructions on the net on how to DIY. Cause I bet you will be paying a ridiculous price for a store-bought one.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ozi said:


> . Cause I bet you will be paying a ridiculous price for a store-bought one.


I checked today. It will cost more than a tank itself

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

just make one in my opinion.


----------



## Richard A (Feb 7, 2011)

Check Ebay they come up for sale quite often and there cheap. Most US based acrylic aquarium fabricators use Ebay to sell there product line now and do custom orders.

Cheers


Richard

Support your neighborhood Aquarium club.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

We do custom acrylic and have various boxes in stock.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

I saw some at BigAls's North York for $70-80 if you don't want to DIY.


----------

